# Cento 1 SR



## Devo1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

The new Wilier Cento 1 SR is out.

Cento1SR: cuore, mente, forza, EVOLUZIONE

Anyone riding it? 

Am interested in the ride character, so any opinions welcome.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine should be here by the end of next week - May 24th. 

I live in an area where test riding anything except Speshy is out of the question so I am interested to see how it rides as well.

I am preoccupied right now with getting the right parts for my Campy cranks-BB386 interface. The LBS seems to only have a working knowledge of whatever they are trying to sell. If they don't sell it it doesn't exist.


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

Got over 4,000 miles on my Cento1SR. Stiff and lively with sharp handling. It's a race bike, through and through.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Two rides on this bike with no complaints. Climbs well, very stiff while standing. Descends like a champ, very stable and F A S T. 

View attachment 281463


----------

